# Big Smoke Vegas - Puff Cocktail Meet and Greet



## Stogie-cr (Oct 9, 2008)

Big Smoke Vegas - Saturday Nov. 8th - Puff Cocktail Meet and Greet 5-6

Those of you that can make a quick cocktail party from 5-6 on Saturday November 8th at VBar at the Venetian please post and I will add you to the list.

Come meet some of the people from all of the websites of Puff.com and have a cigar and cocktails from 5-6 oclock. Lets get to meet each other so we can put a face with an online name. 

If you are sure you can make it please post a reply below to be added to the list. Also please include your first name so that we can add it to the list of attendees. I will be updating this list daily on all three forums until we hit the max of 50 people for the meet and greet. Please only post if you are sure you will attend so that other can have a chance if you can not make it.

PM me for Questions:

Attendees: Max 40 People
1. Jon C - Puff.com
2. Shari - Puff.com
3. Paul S. - Club Stogie
4. Daniel L. - CigarLive.com
5. Kevin G. - Cigar-Review
6. Laura T. - Kevin G's Cuban Babe
7. TOM - TOB9595 - Club Stogie
8. Mike - Beagle Boy - Club Stogie
9. Andrew - Scottishsmoker - Club Stogie
10. Derek - havanitascigars - CigarLive.com
11. Brian - Bigfoot - CigarLive.com
12. Donald - Dsmaddox - Club Stogie
13. Mitch - Theking - Club Stogie
14. Steve - TOJE - CigarLive.com
15. Robert - Bravo Cigars - CigarLive.com
16. Justin - shrtcrt - CigarLive.com
17. Ed - Ehenck - CigarLive.com
18. Dooge - Andy - Club Stogie


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks Daniel. I made it a sticky for you.


----------



## Stogie-cr (Oct 9, 2008)

KevinG said:


> Thanks Daniel. I made it a sticky for you.


Thanks Kevin I just updated it!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I just updated it too - added number 6 and moved the rest down.


----------

